# What does a Quinci taste like nad how do you use in a recipe?



## AllenOK (Sep 20, 2004)

I saw Emeril use some Quinces in a recipe several days ago.  Since then, I've been wondering what, exactly, they taste like.  I got the impression from that episode that Quince taste similar to apples, maybe a little stronger?

Anybody have an idea?


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Anyone ever work with Quince?*



			
				AllenMI said:
			
		

> I saw Emeril use some Quinces in a recipe several days ago.  Since then, I've been wondering what, exactly, they taste like.  I got the impression from that episode that Quince taste similar to apples, maybe a little stronger?
> 
> Anybody have an idea?



My aunt makes jam out of them every year.  And they do have somewhat of an apple taste.  I prefer apples.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## kyles (Sep 21, 2004)

I adore quinces. They are actually related to the rose, and taste like a cross between an apple and a rose, if you can imagine that.

I love them baked with honey, for approx three hours. I love mermbillo, the spanish quince paste, which takes 8 hours to cook, and is very therapeutic, if hard work.

I also like them boiled in a syrup, they go very well with a light sponge cake. 

Australian chefs Stephanie Alexander and Maggie Beer have some great recipes, as does Claudia Roden.


----------

